# 10 weeks first cycle log.



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thought keepin track of whut i am doin gonna be a good idea.

Stats: 5.7, 210 LBS 27 years old.

Training experience: 5 years natural bbing with loads of reading, learning, trial and error.

First 2 years bad diet, exercise routine and sit backs for total of 6 months.

3 years good knowledge last year and a half much supplements courses.

Diet:

- 100 gram oats mixed with half litre of milk and 2 scoops of whey.

- 100 grams of Pastarma (dried meat egyptian thing) cooked with 5 whole eggs, with punsh of olives and slice of bread.

- 2 cans of tuna mixed with 1 lemon.

lifting afternoon.

- Cooked vegetables with 250 grams of beef.

- 2 chicken breasts (maybe some vegies)

- bed time drink (protien with milk and peanut butter)

Fruits during the day between meals.

Supplements:

Animal pack, BCAA pre and post workout, creatine pre workout, glutamine post workout, whey protien, Animal flex and cissus for joints, Flaxeed oil, L-carnitine.

Gear:

500 MG test ena EW, 2 tabs proviron ED, Last 6 weeks anavar.

Arimidex in hand, Nolva clomid PCT, HCG during cycle if noticed issues.

Lifting stats 1 rep max including the bar:

Bench press 120 KG (i have problem with bench pressing)

Deads 220 KG

Squat 200 KG (semi olympic squat)

Lifting 5 days a week 1:30 hours, 30 minutes cardio before breakfast everyday.

Lack points i belive my arms totaly sucks specially forearm and triceps.

Fats in mid section (i don't care for now as i didn't reach anywhere near size i want before maintaining visible abs).

Any comments inputs appreciated.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Images taken night before first day lifting:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

First day was legs:

Squats 4 sets finished 190KG 5 reps (this is record breakin).

Stiff leg deads 4 sets finished 150KG 4 reps.

V-squats 4 sets finished 5 plates each side 8 reps.

quad extension.

hamstring curls machine 3 sets.

Seated hamstring machine 3 sets.

Standing calve raises 4 sets.

Seated calve machine wide and narrow 3 sets each.

Will be doin 30 minutes cardio before bed time shake.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, nice base to build on there. What's the bench problem?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Wow, nice base to build on there. What's the bench problem?


Thx mate, I been suffering elbow troubles for years untill i found out how to fix it, i belive i have weak joints that doesn't fit lifting but i finally manage to fix my joints using several types of joint support supplements like much omega3, Animal flex, Cissus and some other natural anti inflammation products.

I always had to slow down with bench pressing and chest exercises generally and once in a while i still get shoulder/elbow troubles.

And i belive i have a weak triceps (might be caused by this also skull crusher is an elbow killer for me for example).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well... it's a old saying but a true one - fix the weakness, fix the problems. Lots of triceps work. For the joints, don't forget heat and ice therapy, it helped me a lot.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Well... it's a old saying but a true one - fix the weakness, fix the problems. Lots of triceps work. For the joints, don't forget heat and ice therapy, it helped me a lot.


I usually do bro, hopefully it works this time or i'll have to site inject triceps all the gear


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey bro, good to see your journal is up and running..reminds me I need to update mine! You have built up a good solid base, think you will do very well with your course, it looks like its all been planned out well so best of luck! Il pop in and check it out when I can to see how your getting on.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Hey bro, good to see your journal is up and running..reminds me I need to update mine! You have built up a good solid base, think you will do very well with your course, it looks like its all been planned out well so best of luck! Il pop in and check it out when I can to see how your getting on.


Thx for support bro, Best of luck with your cycle also will be checkin it out.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today was chest:

Had to go easy due to shoulder hazzle since yesterday ( don't tell me why i was training legs in my come back week and shoulder problem pop up maybe i ****ed it while i was asleep)

Cable crossover 7 sets rest 30 seconds finished 10 plates each hand 8 reps.

Bench press finished 100KG 6 reps.

One Arm Dumbbell Bench Press finished 80LBS each hand 8 reps.

Incline Dumbbell press finished same as above.

Flat flyes, finished 50 lbs each hand 8 reps.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Back day was cool.

Behind neck pull downs 4 sets finished full machine 6 reps slow.

Pull downs same.

barbell rows 4sets finished 140kg 6 reps.

one arm rows finished 135LBS 6 reps.

reverse grip rows machine, 4 plates and a half each side 4 reps.

tight grip pull downs.

seated rows high reps till last set.

4 abs exercises robe, swiss ball, hanged leg raises, obliques with cable machine.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Shoulders:

Standing press finished 80 KG 3 reps.

Seated dumbbell press 95 LBS dumbbell 6 reps.

Behind neck smith machine 2 plates each side 6 reps.

Front raises 50 Lbs dumbbell 7 reps.

Reverse Flyes 50 LBS dumbbell 7 reps.

Shrugs machine.

Cable upright row.

Lateral raises 50 lbs last set 7 reps.

Some abs work.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Arms day super sets

Robe push downs - double biceps cable.

Big bar curls - close grip bench press

seated dumbbell curls - dips

concentration curls - kick backs

hummer curls - over head extension

reverse curls, forearm machine.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Switched split did Back today:

Behind neck pull downs, pull downs, bb rows 4 sets finished 140kg, dumbbell rows chest on a chair finished 130 lbs , deadlift maxed 1 rep 220KG, seated rows, reverse wide grip pull downs, lower back extension.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

nice journal brother...good luck matee:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

egyption t said:


> nice journal brother...good luck matee:thumb: :beer:


 Thanks bro hope this one is gonna work and get somewhere around my goal.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I'm goin to pause the day by day update, i think it's better to do it once a week Will post images results every 4 weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I personally would drop all the isolation exercises, and if I had not known better id say that is too much volume, looks a bit like overtraining to me.

In fact I am pretty sure you are overtraining.

Ditch the flax for fish oils, much better Omega 3 profile there.

I would also recommend doing some cutting.

Stick to the basic compound lifts along with some good intensity.

I would also run low dose AI with that and a tad bit of HCG during, like (2) 500iu shots twice a week, this will make recovery far easier and faster too.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I personally would drop all the isolation exercises, and if I had not known better id say that is too much volume, looks a bit like overtraining to me.
> 
> In fact I am pretty sure you are overtraining.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise scott i will be lookin into the lifting routine.

How about extending it to 14 weeks in addition of anavar and winnny like that.

Things been goin well so far that's why i wanna do.

Weeks

1-8 Test 500 MG.

9-10 Test 500 MG, Anavar 40 MG.

Week 11 Test same, Anavar 40 ED, Winny 50MG Every day.

Week 12-14 Anavar 40 MG ED, Winny 50 MG ED.

So addition is last 6 weeks add anavar, last 4 weeks add winny.

My question is, is it good idea to drop the test last 3 weeks, and if so should i start the PCT same thing after end of cycle, or after 3 weeks of last test jab?

Also if not should i just keep the test till the end of the cycle and run my pct normally?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Forgot to tell, So far proviron at 50MG didn't see any gyno troubles, i will delay the HCG a bit as i am afraid of troubles it can give on the long run, and whenever i will start it i will do Arimidex.

So maybe HCG starting from week 6.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would start the HCG now, and continue all the way through with an AI.

Proviron is a weak AI and not really used for that, due to your higher percentage of bodyfat this could actually elivate estrogen due to more aromitization.

Supression from estrogen is far far more than testosterone somewhere in the neighborhood of about 200 times.

Yah, you can do it that way, but Normally guys will use the orals in the beginning to jump start the cycle, then swap them to the end to finish off the cycle while the androgens are clearing the system.

50mg wont do alot with anavar, 50mg will do little with winstrol.

Winstrol is pretty supressive and one of the worst for lipid profiles.

Cycles lasting longer than 12 weeks tend to make it harder to recover from.

Testosterone is the daddy.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think i'll have to replan things again and think it over one more time.

Just one thing that confuses me, I belive this forum is the only one full of clearly faimiliar with gear ppl that says same thing about proviron "very weak".

I know it works best as (SHBG),

Bfore nolva and arimidex was avilable proviron was the only thing was being used for that purpose, anyway i think i'll use HCG starting from next week, maybe with arimidex because i read HCG aromatize like hell.



hackskii said:


> I would start the HCG now, and continue all the way through with an AI.
> 
> Proviron is a weak AI and not really used for that, due to your higher percentage of bodyfat this could actually elivate estrogen due to more aromitization.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am on proviron post cycle after PCT and I love the stuff myself.

But for estrogen management it is not what one should use to manage estrogen.

In fact I know of no-one that will suggest proviron for that.

But for post cycle, hell yah.

I love the stuff myself and would think post post cycle running GH or the other GH releasers or pulsers would work in synergy.

But for the young guy, nah. SHBG is binded even with almost all gear.

Why add the added fund's during the cycle using a mediocore anti estrogen when there are far others that offer way better benefits?

AI's will lower SHBG big time so no need for proviron unless libido is a problem.

Not to mention test is king and also will help with libido.

I see a complication of things.

Proviron is not needed unless it is cheap to you.

Non aromitisabel steroids are not an issue and most supress SHBG.

For what you are looking for, you can save your money and have better results using an AI.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, I am on proviron post cycle after PCT and I love the stuff myself.
> 
> But for estrogen management it is not what one should use to manage estrogen.
> 
> ...


Well mate, proviron is dirt cheap here so i'll keep it running at a low dose and add arimidex.

but how about the PCT if i drop test like i said 3 weeks before cycle end? when should i start it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Me personally?

I would just keep the Test in the mix and drop the other stuff.

I would in fact do that stuff (orals) during the cycle.

I would use HCG during.

I would also do low dose AI.

This would help recovery massive.

Keep the cycle around 12 weeks if you have to up the dose of the orals..................


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay 4 weeks results.

Weight gains 10 LBS so far (210 LBS now)

Strength gains in major lifts.

Deadlifts still same 220 KG

Squats went up to be 210 3 reps (no ass to the ground).

Didn't max out bench press last 4 weeks i will be doin next 4.

Generally feeling stronger normal weights for 6-8 reps can do 10 now.

Sides: no acne, not much of bloating as far as i can see, slight atrophy.

(I didn't decide if put more 250 MG of test this week yet i will do tonight, and starting HCG tomorrow with 1MG adex EOD)


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

What was ur starting weight/height before you started mate and hows ur progress going so far?

no need to answer i wrote reply of page before...lol

great progress though!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Van said:


> What was ur starting weight/height before you started mate and hows ur progress going so far?
> 
> no need to answer i wrote reply of page before...lol
> 
> great progress though!


Well i'm trin to see that progress myself and can't so far lol, yeah i added 10 LBS but can't see them yet, hope next 4 weeks will be more productive.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Past week did HCG/arimidex E3D.

I did 200KG squats for 6 reps this week. "That was my 3-4 reps weight"

Will reduce weights and do 4 days split high reps training next week due to being out of town and using a limited gym.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay 7 weeks in images, changed training a bit, reduced amount of exercises per muscles group, and focusing more on form instead of weights, i used to lift heavier the 4 weeks before that with a bit less form.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I know i suck posing, i need some posing lessons but here is quads anyway.










Starting tomorrow Anavar 40MG a day split dose after the 3 major meals.

And today i shot 750 MG test E in quad instead of 500, will increase cardio to be first thing in the morning and post lifting.

My weight almost same, i guess went up only 3 lbs, hopefully more luck with the var and the dose upping.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Been on low carb diet last 2 weeks dropped around 5 LBS of fat.

today was my 3d 750MG of test E, will continue with the test untill week 13 that's whut i decided "actually because i started to see better gains", today did first Winny shot 1ml 50 MG, and will continue same with anavar next 4 weeks, will post progress pictures tonight i hope if i managed to get some.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Last week was doin KETO today was my carb loading day will do carb loading first meal in the morning then go back to normal, was feeling bad most of the week except couple of days, keto sticks showed positive for the day before carb loading and negative when i tested in the middle of the carb loading day.

The thaiger pharma winny was pain in the azz for the whole week that limited my cardio sessions due to screwed quads/glutes.

Only progress picture i managed to do.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I have just read your journal over, your making good progress buddy looking good.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Very noticeable changes over the duration of your cycle. Good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Great work mate, ur chest looks nice shape coming  and shoulders and traps look great ..

keep it up mate its showing


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thx for the support guys.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Done 36 hours of carb loading, gone keto middle of the day today but didn't add fats because i started late in the day, just high protien shakes, beef, eggs.

Took a keto test before bed time and it showed low level of ketones.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today i checked my weight and this KETO $hat is totally not for me, been testing with the stix and always been in ketosis, actually urine was showing high ketones all the time.

I didn't lose even 1 LBS, i was same weight sabe b/f same $hat, i am back to normal bodybuilding diet, high protiens limited carbs/fat, will not calculate anything i will just eat my normal healthy food.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Was taken today for another thread, 2 weeks left for my cycle, 4 weeks of bonavar and 2 weeks of winny so far.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

are you doing any cardio at all mate??

some great progress in this journal well done


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> are you doing any cardio at all mate??
> 
> some great progress in this journal well done


Yeah mate upon wake 45 minutes of robe jump/ Shadow Boxing.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Update about drinking winstrol, since i done this3 days ago i had a abdominal pain day long and this didn't go away i just used some charcoal tabs hoping it will flush whatever in my stomech.

I didn't take winny today will go back to shooting it tomorrow.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

4 days shooting winny again other sides appeared, plus the pain and the lil supression in labido, i get a bit fevered after shooting it with couple of hours, gonna use Paramol tablets to drop it a bit.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Starting from today increased the var to 60 MG a day, might inject 75 winny tomorrow, i noticed a bit of redness in my left shoulder where i injected winny 48 hours ago, there is no lump and there is no massive pain just the normal $hat of the winny.

Today i have tried on 1 max deadlift and i managed to do my 1 rep max 495 for 2 reps was easy didn't wanna go for more reps to do a 1 rep max of 545 and it was successfull i am so glad as i was stucked at my 1 rep max for over 6 months.

Had some bad ass cramps over the past week, unbelivable stuff "Glutes cramp never thought that's possible" and nothing works with that increasing minerals eating bananas didn't help much so i will just live with that.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Was rushing all the time last week didn't have time to post picture of last day of the cycle, last week was my clearance time, was in a vacation in amsterdam and that evil city took away few pounds not sure if they are fully of fats since i was walkin at least 3-4 hours a day.

Here is pictures from the last day of the cycle.

Weight during those was around 215 LBS approx.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Started pct, dropped few pounds from last week in amsterdam, current weight is 210 labido is fine so far, i am still using proviron at 50mg a day will drop it after first week.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

looking very go0od mate ive just started my cycle yesterday very first time


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> looking very go0od mate ive just started my cycle yesterday very first time


Thx mate, is it Test E cycle ?


----------



## yoslim (Oct 4, 2009)

looking good, I'm starting a thaiger pharma tren e and test prop cycle, hope all will go well with the gear too


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

yoslim said:


> looking good, I'm starting a thaiger pharma tren e and test prop cycle, hope all will go well with the gear too


The vinaject 50 from thaiger 'the thaiger winny' was just awsome i have seen an amazing spike in results in only 4 weeks of use, will follow up if u made a journal for that, i actually respect thaiger because they do mark their products to keep you safe.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

First week pct, feeling weak for sure but i am comin back slowly anyway, done 2 workouts for upper body and 2 legs+abs gettin ready to get back 5 days split again for next week.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Due to what happened with PCT mentioned in this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77081-pct-faked-up.html

I restarted PCT today using 1500 IUS of HCG and 100 MG of clomid, 20 mg of nolva.

Will continue 2 weeks with HCG EOD.

30 days clomid/nolva same dose.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention the hcg were taken IM instead of Sub-q


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Mikaz you have done really well mate with what you have achieved. The pct prob is on way to getting sorted now and am sure in a few days you will be noticably improving. Hope your back setting new p.b's soon enough


----------

